# New candidate for mayor



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.sketchyformayor.com/

Don't vote for him, but tell the pollsters you're voting for him!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> http://www.sketchyformayor.com/
> 
> Don't vote for him, but tell the pollsters you're voting for him!!!


Why do not vote for him? we have so many clowns running the city that one more will not change their performance

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jerry (Sep 12, 2009)

watch rob ford win because the voting population becomes too diluted from all these random candidates


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jerry said:


> watch rob ford win because the voting population becomes too diluted from all these random candidates


Correct. He will win and all haters will go into collective convulsion...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

